# Dress/casual concealed carry?



## Frijoli (Jan 6, 2013)

I typically where button up shirts, and casual/dress pants. This is all but when I am working around the house.
If any one of you guys dresses like this and carries concealed, what do you carry, and what holster? Just looking for places to start looking so I can decide how and what I want to carry. I like the looks and feel of the 1911's but that's too big for this type of clothing. Sub-compacts are fine but I want a grip with a place for my pinky if possible.

Thanks,
Clay


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Whats up Clay?

So I sometimes have to dress up in a button up shit with tie tucked in dress pants. I used to use a belly band to conceal a .380 Bodyguard. It was alittle uncomortable and I eventually went with an ankle holster for it which is amazing btw. Any other time I am dressed casually (not dressy) I am wearing a cozy partner leather holster with either a glock or a pf9 in it...

Now for when your carrying dressy... If you are going to carry a gun bigger than a .380, your going to need some tricky holsters-

SneakyPete <- these guys sell holsters that kinda look like cell phone pouches pretty neat but not ideal for many
CrossBreed Holsters > Home <- crossbreed make some good holsters too and the belt clips allow you to be flexible for if you will be tucking in your shirt or not

These are just too options, there are many...


----------



## Frijoli (Jan 6, 2013)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Whats up Clay?
> 
> So I sometimes have to dress up in a button up shit with tie tucked in dress pants. I used to use a belly band to conceal a .380 Bodyguard.
> 
> ...


I really like the looks of the Sneaky Pete holsters! Put a thin enough pistol in there and no one would ever know except for the stupid SP logo. It looks like the Bodyguard would be the right ticket for that style holster as well.

I'm going to see how I like the feel of that one. Looking at the Kahr p380, and the Ruger LCP too.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Frijoli said:


> I really like the looks of the Sneaky Pete holsters! Put a thin enough pistol in there and no one would ever know except for the stupid SP logo. It looks like the Bodyguard would be the right ticket for that style holster as well.
> 
> I'm going to see how I like the feel of that one. Looking at the Kahr p380, and the Ruger LCP too.


Yeah dude, I mean its so funny, I love full size handguns/ compact ones, but the most useful ones I have found are the smallest ones... I need another .380 in my collection asap!

Good luck and also def look into an ankle holster, man I love it, I think mine is desantis or something


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun-accessories/33320-my-first-homebrew-holster.html

Maybe not exactly what you are looking for, but this is "my" casual and since it's winter up here, I came up with this idea. I am particularly proud of the "two snap, easy in, easy out" feature of the holster.

Ace


----------



## Frijoli (Jan 6, 2013)

acepilot said:


> http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun-accessories/33320-my-first-homebrew-holster.html
> 
> Maybe not exactly what you are looking for, but this is "my" casual and since it's winter up here, I came up with this idea. I am particularly proud of the "two snap, easy in, easy out" feature of the holster.
> 
> Ace


I like the idea. It won't work for me though, as I typically am indoors and don't need the jacket.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

For dressier occasions, I've started using the Split Decision from High Noon that I got for Christmas...it's worked well enough for my CZ-82, which isn't a particularly small gun. The clip does show outside the belt, but as advertised, it doesn't really show against a black belt. High Noon also offers several other options in tuckable holsters with varying cants and molding.

KG


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Frijoli said:


> I typically where button up shirts, and casual/dress pants. This is all but when I am working around the house.
> If any one of you guys dresses like this and carries concealed, what do you carry, and what holster? Just looking for places to start looking so I can decide how and what I want to carry. I like the looks and feel of the 1911's but that's too big for this type of clothing. Sub-compacts are fine but I want a grip with a place for my pinky if possible.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clay


I wear dress pants often,, I wear pleated dress/ casual, and pocket carry seems to work for me. The pleated pants will not print (showing the guns outline) as easily, especially a black pair of pleated pants.There are various 40 cal and 9 mil. that would make great pocket carrys.Set yourself up with a good pocket gun as an option of carry and watch how often you start to pocket carry. Comfortable, but not ideal in all ease of accessibility scenarios.. sometimes pocket carry can be more readily accessible.
good luck


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

Most of my dress pants will hold my P32 in the front pockets without printing. My other carry gun, a Kahr CM9, hides very well at 4 o'clock in an IWB holster by DeSantis. I used to carry a Glock 19 in the same way under a sport or suit coat without problems. I may try one of the tuckable style holsters for summer carry.


----------



## rayf (Jun 25, 2012)

I use a crossbreed super tuck with velcro clips. Put a velcro patch on the inside of a good heavy belt where I hip cary the holster. Most of the time I where my shirts untucked to cover the top of the gun, but you can also tuck it in and blouse it a bit if you like. They sell velcro belts at crossbreed for that purpose but I made my on with some ca glue ( super glue)and velcro. Works great.


----------



## Frijoli (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I'm going to try the pocket holsters and the Sneaky Pete for awhile. See how that goes.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

LCP in a pocket holster is what I use when I have to be civilized. If Khakis work, there is a company that makes them with a dedicated pocket for full size 1911 or whatever CCW Breakaways. Smart Carry is also an option SmartCarry - Concealed Gun Holsters.


----------

